# Easter egg dye question



## luvs (Apr 12, 2006)

i was thinking of making natural egg dye. advice on this one?
thank you!


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 12, 2006)

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]Lavender [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Small Quantity of Purple Grape Juice
Violet Blossoms plus 2 tsp Lemon Juice
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Violet Blue [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Violet Blossoms
Small Quantity of Red Onions Skins (boiled)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Blue [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Canned Blueberries
Red Cabbage Leaves (boiled)
Purple Grape Juice
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Green [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spinach Leaves (boiled)
Liquid Chlorophyll
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Greenish Yellow [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Yellow Delicious Apple Peels (boiled)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Yellow [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Orange or Lemon Peels (boiled)
Carrot Tops (boiled)
Celery Seed (boiled)
Ground Cumin (boiled)
Ground Turmeric (boiled)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Brown [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Strong Coffee
Instant Coffee
Black Walnut Shells (boiled)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Orange[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Yellow Onion Skins (boiled)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Pink[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Beets
Cranberries or Juice
Raspberries
Red Grape Juice
Juice from Pickled Beets
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Red[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Lots of Red Onions Skins (boiled)[/SIZE]

[/SIZE](source about.com)

another good link: http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/aa01/aa031901b.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## luvs (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks, grumble! that is great!


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

Luvs: here's more natural beauty ideas:
firmly tie string around the eggs in a random pattern (crossing here and there) and tie well. Dip into one of the natural colors. 

Another is to use a bit of melted wax, painted on a pretty leaf. Attach the leaf to the eggshell. Paint the color on the egg with a soft brush. When dry, peel the leaf off for a pretty design.


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2006)

your string art sounds familiar & pretty, jkath. thanks!


----------

